# Filter for 180g aquarium - Maybe FX5?



## peefyloo (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm thinking about purchasing a FX5 for my 180g aquarium. I have a HOB filter and used to have a Magnum, but it died after all these years. I'm thinking about making it a cichlid tank.

The question I have about the FX5 is setting it up. The stand for the aquarium does not have a stand so putting the filter below the tank is impossible. I have about 5 inches or so from the back of the aquarium to the wall so if there is any type of method to hand the filter low off the back, that would be impossible. I do however have plenty of room on both ends. Is there a way to do that effectively? Is there a way to hang it off the end and still provide good filtration and aerate/move the tank like it would be hanging from the back?


Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

Personally, on a tank this size, I would get four of these. It will provide more filtration than two of the FX5 and with africans, you need to shoot for AT LEAST 10x your tank volume and hour in filtration. I'm confused about your stand because you said it doesn't have a stand? :dunno: You could always get some cinderblocks, paint them, stack them as high as you want on both ends of the aquarium and in the center then put plywood on top and inbetween lower cinderblocks for storage, much like this -


----------



## peefyloo (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks for the advice on the filters. I will definitely look into them!

The stand is made of oak boards which are cut to size and reinforced in the middle. It is only 6 inches high. I have a short stand because I am wheelchair bound and the usual stands with cabinets are too high to reach the HOB and the previous canister filters I had on the back there. Plus, at this point, even if I were to get new stand, moving it would be impossible unfortunately.


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

You could just put the filters in buckets on the ground next to the tank, maybe?


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

Setup a sump filtration system next to the tank,if you have room.
You could also go with your first idea of having the filters on each end and simply adding a couple of strong circulation pumps to keep the debree suspended for the mechanical filtration to process.


----------



## peefyloo (Oct 20, 2009)

I will look into the sump filter.

The easiest may be to put them on the sides and get some pumps.

I'll do some research.

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

I would go with *badxgillen* advise, a sump would work well in your case. Plus they seem easier to clean than a canister and most of the time, produce the same output. If I had the chance a would swap out my fluval 303 - stoneage device - with a sump in a heartbeat. 
A sump way it is easier to clean plus they can be made or you can make it any way you want to suit your style. You could even have a refugium in there so you could use it to raise fry and make it look pretty instead of an ugly thing next to your tank. Maybe having the refugium along the front of the sump so it becomes another tank in the way and then have all the media, baffles, electricals behind it?


----------



## peefyloo (Oct 20, 2009)

After doing some measuring and pre-planning about the sump, I believe it may be too big for the space I have on the side of the tank. The only side that it would fit would barely leave room for my chair and I wouldn't want to accidentally hit it and cause a disaster.

So I think the canister filter would be the most realistic method. There are so many canisters out there. The only canister filter I have ever used were Magnum 350's. I will look more into the SunSun's Flint suggested. Also, my local fish store has a sale on Fluval 06's. How are they compared to the SunSun's?


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

I have not used a sunsun filter but I have used their pumps and they are not the worst but certainly not the best. It does look like a decent design though.
Fluvals are a pretty reliable filter that does have replacement parts if needed so it can be serviced.
I have used many magnum 350s and do not like them any more. They seem to be loose flow rate over time and tend to have a issue with the impeller whenever a small piece of carbon comes out of the loose basket. While working for the Local Pet store for 8 years I have serviced many 350s.


----------



## peefyloo (Oct 20, 2009)

badxgillen said:


> I have not used a sunsun filter but I have used their pumps and they are not the worst but certainly not the best. It does look like a decent design though.
> Fluvals are a pretty reliable filter that does have replacement parts if needed so it can be serviced.
> I have used many magnum 350s and do not like them any more. They seem to be loose flow rate over time and tend to have a issue with the impeller whenever a small piece of carbon comes out of the loose basket. While working for the Local Pet store for 8 years I have serviced many 350s.


Those 350's work great when they are working 100%. I was just tired of getting replacement parts and having to deal with more nonsense than usual.


----------

